# Exporting to WAV faulty



## TheAttidude (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi there.
Well, I try to finish a project in Finale over a few days and I just can't come to an end because the exported files are faulty.
If I listen to the scores/ the playback in Finale everything is okay, but after exporting the drumline is faulty. There are only fragments played. The other instruments are okay.
I tried everything the last days, rewrote several scores and it just doesn't work...
Hope you can help me or that here is someone who had the same problem...
Thank you in advance.

PS: I'm using Finale 2010 with Garritan COMB 2 (Aria Player)


----------



## Reegs (Jul 19, 2011)

Move scores to a safe directory, then reinstall?


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 19, 2011)

But I guess that anything of my preset for playback, the mixer, human playback and so on could be lost even if I save the the .mus-file and the VST-Settings or am I wrong?


----------



## mducharme (Jul 19, 2011)

I would not reinstall, I doubt it would fix anything. This is a fairly common problem if you look on the Finale forums, lots of people have had this before.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, well I heard about another way of solving this problem.
I mean recording it with another program like Audacity.
So I wouldn't have to mix everything again.
Do you have any experiences with recording the playback of Finale?


----------



## mducharme (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, I relayed them to you in the corresponding thread in the MakeMusic forums.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, thanks! :D 
Didn't receognize that it was the same name.
Your picture in this forum is too catchy. :wink:


----------

